# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Мастер на все руки

## Маруся раз два три

Талантливый человек, талантлив во всём....
Существует мнение, что для того что бы достичь чего то в совершенстве, нужно  разробатыватть то направление, которое тебя интересует..
Например: Скульптор вояет, создаёт скульптуру, художник пишет...и т.д,
 Но ведь есть такие люди, которым интересно всё и может быть они идут к результатам медленнее, но всё же их добивается...Общаясь в среде творческих людей, прихожу к выводу, что творчество перестаёт быть для многих узконапрвленным...
Мои увлечения: Куклы(различные), валяние, батик,театральные постановки(первое образование у меня театральная режиссура), праздники,дизайн, театральные костюмы, бутафория, психология, танцы.
Мне часто говорят, занимайся одним и добьёшься результатов куда больших чем сейчас...но я уже не могу по другому, и не согласна я с подобным высказыванем. Хочется найти, единамышленников, кто так же не мыслит своей жизни без творчества, и готов творить в любых областях и в любых местах.

----------


## Маруся раз два три

для того, что бы не голословно рассуждать приведу несколько своих работ...с различной тематикой

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Dakota

Я тоже помимо руководства молодежным центорм занимаюсь хендмейдом. порой провожу мастер-классы на местном ТВ.
Занимаюсь росписью ткани, стекла,декупажем и декором бутылок.

----------


## Dakota

Что-то у меня фотографии не вставляются(. 
Но, если кому интересно - http://foto.mail.ru/mail/dakotakit/11/90.html

----------


## Маруся раз два три

*Dakota*- Очень здорово. 
Мне кажется, что наше время, порой загоняет, человека "в угол", когда ему приходится осваивать кучу профессий, и наш человек становится универсальным. Осваивает кучу профессий..И особенно это актуально для России. 
Ведь по сути выражение "Мастер на все руки"-родилось в России. Наверное, потаму, что здесь, как нигде в другом месте ассимилируют всё, что попадается  в руки .

----------


## Dakota

Благодарю).
Вот тут вы правы - начинала расписывать ткань, потом все дальше-дальше: стекло, кракелюр, декупаж, пойнт ту пойнт. И все не могу остановиться).
И вам удачи в творчестве).

----------


## lumarus

*Маруся раз два три*,
 Красата то какая, успехов вам  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Здорво!!! Замечательные работы!  :Aga: 
Творческого вдохновения. :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*Маруся раз два три*,
 Ещё фото... :Ok:

----------


## Shysha

Я согласна, талантливый человек талантлив во всём. Успехов в творчестве.

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Маруся*, какая же Вы молодец! Очень красивые работы! Успехов Вам в творчестве!
*Dakota,* Ваши работы замечательные и теплые тоже!

----------


## avelesik

Мне часто говорят, занимайся одним и добьёшься результатов куда больших чем сейчас...но я уже не могу по другому, и не согласна я с подобным высказыванием. Хочется найти, единомышленников, кто так же не мыслит своей жизни без творчества, и готов творить в любых областях и в любых местах. 

Вот и мне так говорят. Но хочется всего и сразу. Плюс ко всему - дочка уже 6-ти лет.До её рождения умела вязать крючком, спицами, начальные навыки шитья.Спасибо маме: подарила новую машинку-автомат, купили оверлок. И началось: красивые ажурные наряды крючком, самое главное достоинство которых - эксклюзивность.Пальто - спицами, детские сумочки, гольфики, носочки и т.д. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2116476.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2109065m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2104966m.jpg[/IMG]
Себе- платья, туники.Росла дочка - понадобились новогодние костюмы и вечерние платья для утренников.Доходило до того, что меняли по 3 костюма за новогодний праздник.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2119548m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2124422m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2113177m.jpg[/IMG]
Все это хотелось оставить "для истории". Купили видеокамеру, фотоаппарат,комп. Мама научилась фотошопу, работе в "пинакле". А кто лучше тебя отснимет и смонтирует материал? Только сам! Городок у нас маленький, а хотелось интересно поздравить ребенка. Ростовых кукол в прокат не взять, пришлось пошить тигра. А на следующий год уже захотелось и зайца. Зато все звери пришли в 1 класс на новогодний утренник. А так приятно, когда ребенок шепчет в голову куклы: "Мама, ты лучшая!" 

А какая экономия семейному бюджету. И пусть говорят:"Зачем ты хватаешься за все подряд", зато сам можешь и платье пошить-связать, и молнию где угодно поменять, любой ремонт одежды сделать, все что угодно в фотошопе. Правда ночи все короче и короче становятся... И ещё: многого бы не сумел, если бы не было интернета и форумов с такими же как ты, Маруся раз два три, "болеющими" (по-хорошему) людьми. Вобщем, руки не для скуки!!!(Грузила фотографии целый день...)

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## SNAR

Мариша, какая красота, работа ювелирная! Порадуйте еще! :Tender:

----------


## avelesik

Всегда пожалуйста! Это мы на Дне рыбака [IMG]http://*********ru/2217603m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2186883m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2179719m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2220678m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2209414m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2212505.jpg[/IMG]
Это делали поделку из природного материала [IMG]http://*********ru/2183837m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Астриск

Вы просто большая молодчина!!! Вязать такое, это ж сколько терпения.

----------


## avelesik

Для единственной, долгожданной, любимой дочки - только в удовольствие!

----------


## avelesik

Как вязать от одного клубка нитью в несколько сложений

Увидела этот совет в интернете, может быть кому-то понадобится. Я пробовала, очень помогает!
"Я очень не люблю перематывать тонкие нитки. Продавщица в магазине пряжи показала мне, как вязать в три сложения от одного клубка. Я была очень удивлена,  :Ok: насколько всё просто, не нужно ничего перематывать. При необходимости всё легко распускается снова в одну нитку.  :Ok: 
Складываем конец нитки в 3 сложения, длину подберёте сами, как удобно вам. Вяжем, когда доходим до перехода на одну нить в петлю протаскиваем нитку, вытягиваем ее, снова получилась нитка в три сложения, и т.д. Места вытягивания нитки незаметно. 
Получается такая воздушная цепочка с гигантскими петлями.
Продавщица сказала, что когда работала в ателье, они так сложенными нитками даже на швейной машине шили."

----------


## Marina59

Марина, я потрясена Вашими работами!!! :Ok:  Это сколько нужно усидчивости, чтобы все это сделать? Мне ее явно не хватает :No2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Я то же люблю делать что то красивое своими руками,этот "камин" мы сделали с мужем(первая наша работа,следующий раз будем делать немножко по другому)

К стати,вотографии то же мы делали..

А вот эти славные бутылочки,сделала почти 10 лет назад,в тяжёлые времена на 8 марта раздарила девчёнкам,кого любила.

Здесь то что цветное,красила пасхальной краской пшёнку ,а во второй бутылочке....что было в шкафу на кухне то и насыпала слоями :Blush2:

----------


## Marina59

Марина, вдохновилась вашими работами  и захотелось что-нибудь связать.... решила что это будет беретик :Smile3:  нашла в Интернете схемку, дело осталось за малым купить нитки и в путь :Smile3:

----------


## avelesik

> Марина, вдохновилась вашими работами  и захотелось что-нибудь связать.... решила что это будет беретик нашла в Интернете схемку, дело осталось за малым купить нитки и в путь


 В свое время себе хотела связать такой берет, но он не весенний, конечно.
[IMG]http://*********net/885522m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/890642m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/876306m.jpg[/IMG]
 А есть такие детские -  ажурные
[IMG]http://*********net/855855m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/915246m.jpg[/IMG]
Ой, уже хочу своей дочке белый, спасибо, что напомнили о вязании, а то совсем закрутилась... Если вдруг понадобятся схемы 2-х последних - сброшу.

----------


## Marina59

Ого, какие красивые. А можно мне схемку белого берета :Blush2:

----------


## avelesik

Схема крючком такая, резинку можно спицами связать
[IMG]http://*********net/852541m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Marina59

Эх, и повезло дочке, что у нее есть такая мама :Smile3:

----------


## Marina59

Как оперативно, спасибо :Smile3:  Значит будет два беретика :Tender:  черный и белый

----------


## Marina59

Марина, а сколько ниток потребуется? А то я в этом деле ...... :Dntknw:

----------


## avelesik

На 1 детский берет грамм 100 хватит, а если шарфик такой же связать - то 200 надо брать.Пр качеству, наверное, - акрил. Если акрил тонкий - на все 100 грамм, я думаю. Белый будет веселее смотреться.

----------


## танюха1972

Первый раз зашла в эту темку,получила огромное удовольствие *ОТ КРАСОТЫ И ТАЛАНТА!*
Сама не умею руками делать,восхищаюсь мастерицами :Ok:

----------


## Эолалия

Разносторонние увлечения - это здорово, но вот зонтик меня покорил, примите мое восхищение

----------


## *Светлана*

Боже, зонты меня просто убили наповал! Все красиво, но идея зонтов - превосходна!!! Молодец!

----------


## ладушка777

*Это просто фантастика! Вы сами учились этому делу, или по наследству перешел такой талант?*

----------


## avelesik

> *Это просто фантастика! Вы сами учились этому делу, или по наследству перешел такой талант?*



Если вопрос ко мне, то, я же говорю, - интернет виноват!

----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------


## Irinitti

> Мне часто говорят, занимайся одним и добьёшься результатов куда больших чем сейчас...но я уже не могу по другому, и не согласна я с подобным высказыванем. Хочется найти, единамышленников, кто так же не мыслит своей жизни без творчества, и готов творить в любых областях и в любых местах.


Как я с тобой согласна...Я тоже много слушаю таких высказываний в свой адрес.И хочется ответить словами старого анекдота:"Не розорваться же мне?!!)))"
В моей жизни никогда не было места одному делу,и никогда я не умела выбирать что-то одно,ведь все дорого по-своему.Танцы,театр,кино,бисер,костюмы,игрушки,ленты и т д....Узнаешь что-то новенькое,обязательно хочется попробывать научиться ,а потом затягивает и не можешь остановиться)))

----------


## frikadella

К сожалению, или к счастью, я тоже люблю играть разными техниками :Tender: 
Каждый раз, делая что-то новое, я прежде всего балую себя-любимую, а уж потом радуюсь произведенному эффекту :Blush2: 
одно время увлекалась декором бокалов:
 
 
 
параллельно увлеклась росписью досок в национальном стиле:

----------


## frikadella

захотелось сделать на дачу пугало:

подарки любила делать самодельные:
 
 
 
увлечение бокалотворчеством привело к лепке:

----------


## frikadella

потихоньку заболела куклами:

 
 
обожаю шить детишкам маскарады:

----------


## frikadella

а недавно открыла для себя аквагрим:)
 
Надеюсь не утомила:)
Если что, меня звать Майя, я из г.Якутска. 
Основное мое любимое занятие это украшение праздников. Но об этом я постараюсь подробнее рассказать попозже, когда освоюсь на этом замечательном сайте:) 
Спасибо всем за внимание!

----------


## avelesik

Тоже подумываю заняться аквагримом при проведении детских дней рождения. Я так понимаю осталось дело за малым:купить грим, кисточку и накопировать рисунков из интернета.Правильно я понимаю? Ещё вопрос: можно так близко к глазам рисовать, и если в глаз грим попадет - сразу умываться надо?

----------


## frikadella

Спасибо за вопрос! Все правильно, накопировать рисунков в интернете и опробовать на родных и близких, что и было мною сделано :Yes4: 
Насчет попадания в глаза, все же не стоит слишком близко к глазам прорисовывать, у меня это так сказать проба пера была, но неудобств ребенку краска, которой я пользовалась не причиняла, она очень быстро смылась, не оставив на лице никаких следов.

----------


## avelesik

А какой краской пользовались, смывается водой?

----------


## Мармар

Вы просто все СУПЕР, это действительно правда: если начала где - то творить, то пойдет в разных направлениях, не остановить. И не надо концентрироваться на одном, просто это наши ступени творческого развития. Я тоже люблю рукоделие, зонт - крючком моя мечта, вот только время было бы 25 часов в сутках. Девочки творите, удачи! Пробую букеты из конфет, так увлекательно...

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> Если что, меня звать Майя, я из г.Якутска.


Майя! ДА ЭТО ПРОСТО БОМБА :Yahoo:  Как здорово! Как красиво, профессионально , а куклы так вообще нет слов  :Ok:  Дай вам Бог ещё много много лет творить и создавать такие шедевры и нас радовать  :Tender: !!!

----------


## frikadella

> А какой краской пользовались, смывается водой?


Краска фирмы "Make Up"


*анютка-незабутка*, спасибо большое!  :Animals 019:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Майя! На нашем форуме очень много талантливых, уникальных людей , каждый имеет свою изюминку :Yes4:  ! А вы ,  на мой взгляд ,  одна такая творческая единица  изготавливающая  куклы такого высокого качества , так профессионально ! я восхищаюсь Вашей работой и прошу поселится на нашем форуме основательно , ведь Вам будет чему поучить других людей делающие первые шаги в этом и другом направлении !!! Пока Ваш статус на форуме - новичка, но вы носите в себе уникальную и нужную информацию и здесь есть те, кто нуждается в Вашей поддержке и совете ! Я уже Вас люблю и уверена , что очень скоро многие из старожилов обретут также огромную симпатию к Вам :Tender: ... удачи Вам и возможно до встречи в реальности :Smile3: !!!

----------


## frikadella

я аж зарделась, мне до профессионального кукольника еще далеко :Blush2: 
но с удовольствием попробую вести свою страничку по изготовлению кукол, правда чуть позже, сейчас у нас на даче происходит большой ремонт :Smile3:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> но с удовольствием попробую вести свою страничку по изготовлению кукол, правда чуть позже,


Буду ждать с нетерпением мастер-класс! Ведь применение кукол- просто неисчерпаемая тема! Хотя, кроме желания, должен быть и талант! Ведь куклы на фото- настоящее произведение искусства!

----------


## Анжелика.

Ооо! Я думала, что только у меня так, хочу научиться всему и сразу  :Blush2:  И так, мои увлечения - бисероплетение, лепка из холодного фарфора, лепка кукол, декупаж, скульптурный текстиль и фотошоп.
Выставить все работы конечно не реально, за 6 лет их накопилось ну очень много. Покажу несколько.

----------


## Юля Чёрная

> Талантливый человек, талантлив во всём....
> Существует мнение, что для того что бы достичь чего то в совершенстве, нужно  разробатыватть то направление, которое тебя интересует..
> Например: Скульптор вояет, создаёт скульптуру, художник пишет...и т.д,
> Мне часто говорят, занимайся одним и добьёшься результатов куда больших чем сейчас...но я уже не могу по другому, и не согласна я с подобным высказыванем. Хочется найти, единамышленников, кто так же не мыслит своей жизни без творчества, и готов творить в любых областях и в любых местах.


 Маруся, отличная тема! Чем только не занимаюсь, вязание, проведение праздников, изготовление костюмов, кукол, картин из шерсти, валянием... Вот только бы научиться на этом зарабатывать! В маленьком городке небольшой спрос.

----------


## Юля Чёрная

с удовольствием попробую вести свою страничку по изготовлению кукол, правда чуть позже, сейчас у нас на даче происходит большой ремонт :Smile3: [/QUOTE]

 Куклы просто великолепные! Ремонт уже закончился?

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Пытаюсь выложить фото своих работ.    [IMG]http://*********net/3652011m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юля Чёрная

[IMG]http://*********org/3449641m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4507549m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3607979m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юля Чёрная

А это- картина из шерсти.      [IMG]http://*********org/3414825m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## igr312

*a*****ik*, я просто очарована вашими творениями!!!Это настолько мастерски сделано-куклы меня поразили! А в душу запали ажурные зонтики :ну просто а-пя позапрошлый век! я б тоже от такого не отказалась!

----------


## igr312

> Майя! ДА ЭТО ПРОСТО БОМБА Как здорово! Как красиво, профессионально , а куклы так вообще нет слов  Дай вам Бог ещё много много лет творить и создавать такие шедевры и нас радовать !!!


Я присоединяюсь к этим словам! Майя,вы моя землячка,так сказать(я родилась в Якутии),и дай вам бог вдохновения,множества идей и 26 часов в сутках!

----------


## Шелковница

Не нашла подходящую тему, новую создать - кнопочки нет ) Покажу здесь свою работу - цветок из ткани. Этот вид творчества я преподаю детям уже два десятилетия )

----------


## Olgawedding

Какая красотищаааа! Девочки, вы - настоящие мастера своего дела!

----------


## Шелковница

Спасибо, Olgawedding!

----------


## olio

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3757160m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]Привет всем. Я новичок на форуме.Но хотела бы вынести на суд общественный.)))Свою работу.Вот такие бутылочки шампанского у меня получились.[IMG]http://*********net/3757160.htm[/IMG]

----------


## olio

> Не нашла подходящую тему, новую создать - кнопочки нет ) Покажу здесь свою работу - цветок из ткани. Этот вид творчества я преподаю детям уже два десятилетия )


А меня не научите? :Derisive: Крестница попросила к сентябрю бантики красивые сделать на резиночку или ободок. Этот ваш цветок из органзы? Если не секрет, расскажите как его делали?

----------


## ЕленаНик

> А это- картина из шерсти.      [IMG]http://*********org/3414825m.jpg[/IMG]


Ах! Как же мне нравится картина! Особенно великолепно выполнено небо. Научиться бы тоже творить из шерсти, да времени на всё не хватает.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...есть такие люди, которым интересно всё ... творчество перестаёт быть для многих узконапрвленным...Хочется найти, единомышленников...


Как жаль, что уже не удастся познакомиться с *Марусей* (последняя её активность в январе прошлого года), поскольку мы с ней, судя по всему, "ОДНОЙ КРОВИ", да и территориально близки. Но я буду рада подружиться с другими "Мастерами на все руки". Себя, без ложной скромности могу представить этим же определением. У меня в группе на Одноклассниках даже есть такой фото-альбом "На все руки", где выставлено то, что не подходит в другие темы. 
А тем, точнее, различных рукодельных, ремесленных, декоративных техник в моём арсенале накоплено уже *два десятка*. То есть, я из той породы людей, которым всё интересно попробовать и изучить. Нас много таких, что радует!!!

Быть может, когда-нибудь, на досуге сделаю свою отдельную темку в разделе Хэнд-Мэйда, а пока на это нет времени. Работы можно посмотреть по ссылкам в подписи *"Моя мастерская"*. К сожалению, успеваю выложить свежие фото лишь в группу на Одноклассниках, а даже на обновление своего блога времени не хватает - у меня в ДК почему-то вечный аврал....

Чуть-чуть фото покажу:

[IMG]http://*********org/4606365m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4589981m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/4598173m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4626844m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/4631964m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4625820m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/4612508m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4604316m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

Здр-те, Марина. Начальные навыки шитья, вы смеетесь. Бывают люди профессиональные училища заканчивают, работают всю жизнь швеями и вязальщицами и так не умеют. У Вас, действительно, дар от Бога. Одно но, вашей дочке наверное все завидуют. Сейчас люди очень завистливые пошли. А творческие люди, они добрые сами по себе и они не умеют завидовать, они умеют только восхищаться работами коллег. так, что выкладываете ваши работы сюда и радуйте глаз.

----------


## mochalova19

Какие замечательные работы!Супер!А я научилась плести вот такой браслетик,благодаря тому,что порвала купленный в магазине.Долго мучалась,и вот что получилось.Итак, потребуются бусины, какие у вас есть, резинка-спандекс. Вот, пожалуй и всё.Итак, начинаем! Отмеряем резинки, примерно 1 метр. Складываем поровну. Нанизываем с обоих концов по бусине.Если хотите, серединку можно отметить ниткой или гибкой проволокой. Шаг следующий: в бусину другой формы или цвета продеваем оба конца резинки и протягиваем до первых бусин. Вот так:Далее все проделываем, как вначале:2 бусины, одна, 2 бусины. одна и т. д. Вот как это должно выглядеть:Далее все проделываем, как вначале:2 бусины, одна, 2 бусины. одна и т. д. Дойдя, примерно, до середины резинки, меряем по запястью, подтягиваем резинку и сейчас будем заворачивать назад.Последней в "цепочке" должна быть средняя бусина.Продеваем резинку в крайние круглые бусины и затем нанизываем такие же, как в середине. 
И так "шагаем" до конца браслета, время от времени подтягивая резинку. Получается вот такое красивое плетение:
 Соединяем оба конца, хорошенечко закрепляем. Носите с удовольствием!

1.[IMG]http://*********net/4258955m.jpg[/IMG] 2.[IMG]http://*********net/4237451m.jpg[/IMG] 3. [IMG]http://*********net/4228235m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4219019m.jpg[/IMG] 4.[IMG]http://*********net/4205707m.jpg[/IMG] 
5.[IMG]http://*********net/4201611m.jpg[/IMG] 6.[IMG]http://*********net/4256906m.jpg[/IMG] 7.[IMG]http://*********net/4247690m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4238474m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## марина 7788

ручки просто у всех золотые))))))умнички!!! и я поделюсь немножко



остальные http://vk.com/public65831943
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/561586411667

----------


## Астриск

Девочки, хотела тоже выставить несколько своих работ, но не смогла вставить фото (наверно я "лох"), поделитесь, пожалуйста, как это сделать. Ваши работы прелесть. Хотела бы отыскать МАСТЕРИЦ вальфдорской куклы в Ростове-на-Дону. нашла Мк в ин-те, но живое общение ничем не заменить.

----------


## ксапочка

Ах как бы я хотела уметь хоть чуточку того, то вы все умеете. Наверное руки у меня не оотуда растут. Хотя если приглядеться, то от тууда , откуда и у всех. Толко ничего они не умеют)))

----------


## Kladewa1

главсное, чтобы ВАм было хорошо. Если на все хватает энергии, сил, энтузиазма,то круто !

----------


## Kladewa1

было бы желание : распределение времени и энтузиазм, я считаю, все ,что Вам нужно :)

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

Как я с Вами согласна! Так хочется иногда что-нибудь сотворить! В не всегда получается!

----------


## olgazbr

> Как я с Вами согласна! Так хочется иногда что-нибудь сотворить! В не всегда получается!


Это да, чем я только не занималась. Как почитаю такие форумы, сразу бегу что-то делать. А потом все забрасываю, и полная квартира различных материалов. )))
Теперь у меня начался декупаж ) Вот моя )))

А вот такую бутылочку мечтаю сделать, если не брошу )))

----------


## alla.kalinichenko

мне тоже нравиться украшать бутылки.Вот мои работы[IMG]http://*********su/4811347m.jpg[/IMG],[IMG]http://*********su/4810323m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alla.kalinichenko

новый год -это праздник ,который всегда ждеш,к которому готовишся.мои поделки к новому 2015 году[IMG]http://*********su/4786771m.jpg[/IMG] елочка в сапожках и символ года барашек -елочная игрушка[IMG]http://*********su/4789843m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## m-diana-2007

техника айрис-фолдинг  [img]http://*********net/6810547m.jpg[/img]

----------


## m-diana-2007

[img]http://*********net/6809523m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6814643m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6807475m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6804403m.jpg[/img]  воспоминания о Новом годе

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Привет всем!!! У нас, у музруков, в ходу поговорка: и жнец, и жрец и на дуде игрец! Она очень подходит для вашей темы. Тоже хочу поделиться своими некоторыми работами. У меня их много. Никак не могу выложить. Исправлюсь!  :Blush2:  В дальнейшем планирую открыть свою тему на форуме.
http://nsportal.ru/albom/2015/01/05/...ovna/shyu-sama
http://nsportal.ru/albom/2015/01/05/...oe-tvorchestvo

Спасибо за внимание!



P.S. А как здесь разместить фотографии, а не только ссылки?

----------

солнышко60 (27.04.2021)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У нас, у музруков, в ходу поговорка: и жнец, и жрец и на дуде игрец!


Риммочка, позвольте, поправлю...  :Blush2:  Если быть точнее, то так:  "И *швец*, и жнец, и на дуде игрец".
Швец (устаревшее слово) — тот, кто шьёт одежду, портной. :Yes4:  




> Тоже хочу поделиться своими некоторыми работами. У меня их много.


Римма, сходила по Вашим ссылкам, у Вас прекрасные работы!!! :Ok:  Вы огромная умница! И чудесная рукодельница! :Tender:  Такие люди на нашем форуме очень нужны!!! Добро пожаловать! :flower: 




> В дальнейшем планирую открыть свою тему на форуме.


Замечательно! Можно будет открыть в этом разделе. Он общий для всех форумчан и, возможно, Ваши работы пригодятся не только музрукам, а и ведущим праздников, и другим представителям творческих профессий.

На всякий случай, ещё дам ссылки на аналогичные темы в разделе "Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду", где Вы тоже можете поделиться своими работами с коллегами:
Тема: "Уголок творчества"
Тема: Очень умелые ручки
Тема: Костюмы, грим




> P.S. А как здесь разместить фотографии, а не только ссылки?


Риммочка, загружаете со своего компьютера на этот сервис публикаций:
http://*********net/index.php

Он бессрочный (ссылки не устаревают, ваши фото будут всегда видны) и легковесный. Фотографии должны увидеть все, даже с низкой скоростью инета.

Если Вам нужно маленькое изображение, просто копируете вторую ссылку (с превью) и вставляете её в своё окошко для ответа. Если нужно большое фото - третью ссылку.

Показываю на скриншоте:
[img]http://*********net/6375461m.png[/img] 
Прежде чем отправлять сообщение, всегда нажимайте на "Расширенный режим" или "Предварительный просмотр". Если всё Вас устраивает, только после этого нажимайте "Отправить сообщение". Попробуйте. Удачи! :Victory:

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Добрый вечер! Светочка, большое спасибо за поддержку и помощь, ну и за оценку моего труда. Планирую размещать мастер-классы по пошиву костюмов для начинающих. Я и правда не совсем разобралась еще в разделах, но чувствую, я здесь застряну надолго!!!  :Aga:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый вечер! Светочка, большое спасибо за поддержку и помощь, ну и за оценку моего труда. Планирую размещать мастер-классы по пошиву костюмов для начинающих. Я и правда не совсем разобралась еще в разделах, но чувствую, я здесь застряну надолго!!!


Риммочка, я очень рада, что Вы осваиваетесь на форуме и показываете свою красоту. Уже увидела, как Вы интересно умеете украшать музыкальный зал в детском саду и выставили свои замечательные работы в теме "Уголок творчества". Так держать! :Ok: 
Римма, Ваши мастер-классы очень нужны, я уверена!!! 

Надеюсь, вскоре наш форум станет для Вас виртуальным домом, родным и любимым, в который Вы будете прилетать при первой возможности!  :Tender: 
Нужна будет моя помощь - обращайтесь. :Yes4:

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

*nezabudka-8s*,

----------


## vikabasya

Все девченочки такие умнички! Работы шикарные! Пожалуй поделюсь своим увлечением. Стала делать такие игрушки недавно. Лягушка-это был набор,а пингвина уже сама делала,еще на подходе панда,как сделаю выложу фотку
[img]http://*********su/5956104.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7715852.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/5937672.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7700492.jpg[/img]

----------


## vikabasya

Вот и пандочка!))))Уже делаю другую зверушку))
[img]http://*********ru/7777978.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7772858.jpg[/img]

----------


## vikabasya

Свинка Пеппа))
[img]http://*********ru/7987476.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7982356.jpg[/img]

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за красоту и новые идеи!!!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> ручки просто у всех золотые))))))умнички!!! и я поделюсь немножко
> 
> 
> 
> остальные http://vk.com/public65831943
> http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/561586411667


МЕЧТА! Моя мечта - научиться изготавливать ростовые куклы! Все дело только в финансах. 
Однажды даже начинала делать Колобка. Но........ что-то пошло не так...  к утреннику уже не успевали. А потом - другие утренники и так и осталась в воспоминаниях эта попытка. Потом поролон истратили уже не другие  детсадовские нужды

----------


## yuradybr

Есть один из новых вариантов творчества  это изобретение ускоряющее изготовление картин, штор из бисера, а также некоторые техники работы с бисером к которым оно применимо и может работать как раздающее на иглу в руке устройство. Видео называется: Программный наборщик бисера. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z85Qav5R0Y Эта технология пока не существует в природе, потому что только не давно запатентована, и требует развития и инвестиций, поэтому я хочу что бы люди занимающиеся бисером были осведомлены о том что есть в будущем такая возможность, которая может стать не плохим творческим бизнесом. Изобретение может заинтересовать людей желающих серьезно заниматься этим делом. Это устройство набирает бисер на нить по данным скопированным из бисерного редактора их варианты есть в продаже. Берется нить петлей одевается на крючок специальной иглы, внизу небольшой груз 10гр. затем открываем спец. приложение находим нужную строку или столбец в виде подготовленного текстового документа, загружаем его нажимаем старт и все, ждем когда наберет. Из набранных по программе нитей возможно изготовить шторы с любым рисунком смоделированным в специальном редакторе, также можно делать картины из бисера, способ ткачества картин из набранных наборщиком нитей пока в разработке

----------

